# Error code 0F00:0244 a 0F00:1A44



## cernobb (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

could somebody help me? I have Dell Inspiron 1525, hdd WD 120GB with OS Vista home. When i run OS normally, everything goes correct until desktop and then system is frozen. Dell Diagnostic Tool showed me *Error code 0F00:0244 a 0F00:1A44* through hdd diagnostic. 

Knows somebody how to fix it?

thanx


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

This looks like a failure due to bad sectors. Try downloading MHDD from hddguru.com files section and use the Scan and Remap options... read the docs they are downloadable also fro hddguru


----------



## Chuchorios (Sep 15, 2009)

Error code 0F00:0244 a 0F00:1A44 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

could somebody help me? I have Dell Inspiron 1525, hdd WD 120GB with OS Vista home. When i run OS normally, everything goes correct until desktop and then system is frozen. Dell Diagnostic Tool showed me Error code 0F00:0244 a 0F00:1A44 through hdd diagnostic. 

Knows somebody how to fix it?

thanx


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

The post right above yours....


----------



## ORMSBYCREW (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Raptor

I have this code and have seen your fix above but Im a bit of a new kid on the block with technology....can you tell me how to find the fixes on the computer (ie how do I get round the blue screen issue or, do i even need to?) which area do I have to go to first? Thanks so much


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

This isn't one you can 'get around' you will need to go to hddguru.com and download the bootable cd for MHDD and run it with the options scan /remap


----------

